# Миозит



## vvita67 (18 Май 2009)

Добрый день! 4 года назад моей сестре сделали операцию - «билиопанкреатическое шунтирование» в хирургической клинике им.Бурденко при Академии Сеченова. За год она похудела на 80 кг. Через 2 года у нее начали болеть суставы, потом начались боли в мышцах. Сейчас болят все мышцы настолько, что она с трудом передвигается, без обезболивающих уколов  просто не может ходить. В результате этой операции, по всем признакам, у нее не усваивается в организме белок. Этот вывод сделала и врач, которая ее оперировала. Она обращалась в ту же клинику, они предлагают ей приехать, проколоть препаратами белка и все. (Она была на лечении год назад, но результатов никаких, только ухудшение состояния). ЧТО МОЖНО ПРЕДПРИНЯТЬ? Какие препараты принимать? Наши местные врачи тоже отказываются помочь, ссылаются на то, что они просто НЕ ЗНАЮТ, чем ей помочь. Помогите хоть кто-нибудь нашей проблеме!!


----------

